# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نتیجه کنکور 95 سه روز یبارم + از تعویق چخبر؟!

## Neo.Healer

:Y (506): 
 :Y (485): 
خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه :Yahoo (68): ......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....

کنکور 95 داخل کشور

ادبیات.....78.6%
در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم

عربی.....86.6%
معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم

دینی.....70.6%
دینی کلا امسال نخوندم اما با اطلاعات قبلی جواب میدم و توی نیمسال دوم هر سه کتاب بشدت گیر دارم و باید بخونم 

زبان.....46.6%
اصلا به زبان ک میرسم انگار میخوام از سر بازش کنم بی حس و حال تندتند رد میشم :Yahoo (2): 

زمین 16%

ریاضی....51.1%
یذره وقت کم آوردم نشد کاربرد مشتق چک کنم کلا+یه سوال حد رو سر همین ک مرور نکرده بودم هم ارزی یادم رفته بود...ماتریس رو اشتباه محاسبه کردم

زیست .......75.5%
کلا باید یدور ضربتی همه رو بخونم 

فیزیک......43.3%
بعله درس گل و بلبل من....انتظار درصد 60 داشتم اما بدجور خسته بودم دوتا سوال خیلی آسونو بی دقتی کردم در مورد روی سوال....صوت و مغناطیس سخت بودن منم حس و حال نداشتم یذره هم یادمم نبودن

شیمی.....52.3%
دوم خیلی نزده دارم همش هم به لطف نخوندن بخش اسیدبازه ک اسم اسید ها و فرمولاشو یادم رفته.....مولال یادم نبود واحدشو....اسیدباز هم یادم رفته کلا گل کاشتم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 

اینم کارنامه کنکور 97


الان من همه ی درسا یجوریم ک بلدم اما یادم رفته راهکار بدین چیکار کنم مرورارو؟!.......در ضمن وضعیتم امیدی داره؟!

راستی از تعویق چخبر؟ :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lolipop

واو تبریک میگم ارمیا جون *______*

خیلی درصدات عالیه *______*

زبانو میتونی بالاترم بزنی
حیفه
روش تایم بذار : )
بنظرم واسه یادآوری آزمون بزن
البته شما خودت استاد تری =)
لنتی امیدی داره؟ 0:

خیلی عالیه خیلیییییی *-*
بهترم میشه ^^

از تعویقم بی خبرم  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی ^^

----------


## _Senoritta_

_اولین آزمونت بوده؟
برای ریاضی منم اولین 3 روز یک بارو 50 زدم ولی از آزمون دوم رسید 70
فک کنم همینو تحلیل کنی درصدت بالا بره_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واو تبریک میگم ارمیا جون *______*
> 
> خیلی درصدات عالیه *______*
> 
> زبانو میتونی بالاترم بزنی
> حیفه
> روش تایم بذار : )
> بنظرم واسه یادآوری آزمون بزن
> البته شما خودت استاد تری =)
> ...


فدات شم  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591): 
مرسی  :Y (466):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (466):  :Yahoo (90): 
آره زبان یجوری ک عربی انرژیمو میگیره اصلا بهش میرسم نه متنو درست حسابی میخونم نه کلا توی خونه زیاد جدی گرفتم...باید بسی روس مانور بدم :Y (713): 
 :Y (670):  :Y (605): 
همچنین گلم :22:

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _اولین آزمونت بوده؟
> برای ریاضی منم اولین 3 روز یک بارو 50 زدم ولی از آزمون دوم رسید 70
> فک کنم همینو تحلیل کنی درصدت بالا بره_


اولی آزمون درست حسابیم با شرایط کاملا کنکوری بود (البته امسال...چون پارسال هم کنکوری بودم)
ممنون ازتون :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):

----------


## ayeh98

درصدات که خیلی خوبه خانم دکتر  :Yahoo (1):  زبان رو میتونی بیاری بالا . در مورد دینی هم یه دوستی بودن پارسال فقط ماه آخر کتاب سفیر خرد رو ۳ دور خوند و تو کنکور ۸۰ درصد زد... اینم بگما ایشون درصد دینی کانونش داغون بود ( ۳۰ درصد) حتی تو آزمون جامع ۱۱ خرداد قلمچی تراز عمومیش شده بود ۴۶۰۰  :Yahoo (21):  
اگه تل داری آیدیتو برام بفرست یه ویس عالی برای جمع بندی هست برات بفرستم

----------


## Sanaz18

> خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....
> 
> کنکور 95 داخل کشور
> 
> ادبیات.....78.6%
> در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم
> 
> عربی.....86.6%
> معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم
> ...


تنها توصیه ای که دارم برات اینه که زیست و شیمیت ویژه کار کنی
فیزیک واقعیتش اینه در زمان کم نمیشه زیاد کاریش کرد ولی زیست و شیمی با مرور خیلی کارها میشه کرد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> درصدات که خیلی خوبه خانم دکتر  زبان رو میتونی بیاری بالا . در مورد دینی هم یه دوستی بودن پارسال فقط ماه آخر کتاب سفیر خرد رو ۳ دور خوند و تو کنکور ۸۰ درصد زد... اینم بگما ایشون درصد دینی کانونش داغون بود ( ۳۰ درصد) حتی تو آزمون جامع ۱۱ خرداد قلمچی تراز عمومیش شده بود ۴۶۰۰  
> اگه تل داری آیدیتو برام بفرست یه ویس عالی برای جمع بندی هست برات بفرستم


خیلی ممنون ازتون...زبان مشکل اصلیم بی توجهیه اصلا نمیخونم یعنی شروع میکنم به خوندن نیم ساعت لغت میخونم خسته میشم کلا میبندمش تا خدا بدونه کی......از فردا هر روز توی برنامه ام میارمش میخونم+از طرفی عربی خیلی انرژیمو میگیره متنش اینا به زبان ک میرسم بی حوصله ام :Yahoo (77): حتی گاهی حس میکنم لطف میکنم جواب میدم بهش :Yahoo (68): 
ممنون ازتون :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697): 
نه متاسفانه گوشیم دست خانواده اس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تنها توصیه ای که دارم برات اینه که زیست و شیمیت ویژه کار کنی
> فیزیک واقعیتش اینه در زمان کم نمیشه زیاد کاریش کرد ولی زیست و شیمی با مرور خیلی کارها میشه کرد


خیلی ممنون ازتون  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697): 
شیمیم قویه و زیستم این آزمون هم مروری نکردم خیلی چیزارو با ریزنکات اشتباه جواب دادم...کلا امیدم به همین دو درسه با عربی :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ..Erfan..

*ایشالا مصاحبتونو بعد تابستون میخونیم...مطمعن باشید*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *ایشالا مصاحبتونو بعد تابستون میخونیم...مطمعن باشید*


 :Y (711):  :Y (711):  :Y (711):  :Y (766):  :Y (766): خیلییی ممنون و انشاالله همچنین :Yahoo (99):

----------


## zaaaahra

افرین عالی .کاش تعویق بیوفته که دیگه فکر نکنم اصن حرفی بشه ازش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> افرین عالی .کاش تعویق بیوفته که دیگه فکر نکنم اصن حرفی بشه ازش


ممنون  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (697):  :Y (697):  :Y (697): 
کاش.....حداقل اون 5 هفته من بتونم یذره شو جبران کنم و زیست و شیمی و زبان بیشتر بخونم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 
 :Y (677):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):

----------


## Juliette

با سلام 
بسیار عالی
در خصوص فیزیک فقط میشع گفت از ریاضی ساده تر هست اگر از پس ریاضی بیایید از پس فیزیک حتما بر می ایید
لازم به ذکره فیزیک ریاضی 94مجموعه کامل و بی نطیری از سوالاتیست که احتمال مطرح شدنشان بالاست
+
درخصوص تعویق 
...
با سپاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام 
> بسیار عالی
> در خصوص فیزیک فقط میشع گفت از ریاضی ساده تر هست اگر از پس ریاضی بیایید از پس فیزیک حتما بر می ایید
> لازم به ذکره فیزیک ریاضی 94مجموعه کامل و بی نطیری از سوالاتیست که احتمال مطرح شدنشان بالاست
> +
> درخصوص تعویق 
> ...
> با سپاس


سلام
خیلیی ممنون ازتون  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (766):  :Y (766): 
94 رو متاسفانه رد شده قلم چی خودم میرم کتابخونه کامل کار میکنم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## meysam98

ببین
تورق سریع ( مثلا هر فصل زیست در 2 یا 3 ساعت) 
به علاوه زدن آزمون های جامع ( مثه خیلی سبز)
همه رو یادت میاره

----------


## genzo

ادبیات 57 
عربی 64
دینی78
زیان 60 
ریاضی 61
فیزیک61
زیست76
شیمی40


93 داخل



والا درصدام خوب نی ولی مهم نی 

فقط خدا را شکر به اون چیزی که میخام رسیدم و نسبت به پارسال خیلی پیشرفت کردم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببین
> تورق سریع ( مثلا هر فصل زیست در 2 یا 3 ساعت) 
> به علاوه زدن آزمون های جامع ( مثه خیلی سبز)
> همه رو یادت میاره


خیلییی ممنون :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 
آره زیست بلدم اما ریزنکات یادم رفته یکیم حس فراموشی دارم چون مرور نکردم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ادبیات 57 
> عربی 64
> دینی78
> زیان 60 
> ریاضی 61
> فیزیک61
> زیست76
> شیمی40
> 
> ...


من 93 نزدم یعنی قلم چی نداره و رد شده من مونده بعدا خودم بین آزمونا بزنم اما اگ در سطح معمول در نظر بگیریم بخوام نظر بدم
از عمومیا همش خوبه بجز ادبیات......براش چیا زدی چیا نزدی
از اختصاصی هم همش خوبه بجز شیمی....اینو چیا زدی چیا نزدی؟
ریاضی فیزیکت عالیه در همین حد نگه دار روی شیمی و زیست بیشتر مانور بده
عربی هم خیلیی بیشتر میتونی بزنی مگر اینک مشکل از متن باشه ک خب اون شانسیه متاسفانه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## genzo

درصد های کنکور 92 خارج

ادبیالت 70 
دینی 64
دیتی86
زیان 45
ریاضی 68
فیزیک61
زیست74
شیمی61

----------


## mlt

ماه قبلی که تاپیک زدی پیش خودم گفتم اینم یکی مثل بقیه بچه ها هست که تا روز کنکور میگه بیا این یه روز رو خوب بخونیم تا کنکور
ولی انصافا ترکوندی


> خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....
> 
> کنکور 95 داخل کشور
> 
> ادبیات.....78.6%
> در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم
> 
> عربی.....86.6%
> معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم
> ...

----------


## Narges taghavi

> خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....
> 
> کنکور 95 داخل کشور
> 
> ادبیات.....78.6%
> در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم
> 
> عربی.....86.6%
> معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم
> ...


خیلی خوبه آزمون جامع هاتو بیشتر کن یه ماه مونده تو این یه ماه خیلی میتونی پیشرفت کنی
منم هنوز امید وارم به این یه ماه 
با تلاش شبانه روزی میتونیم به آرزوهامون لبخند بزنیم و به خودمون بگیم دیدی تونستم ☺️

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

چقد شبیهه درصدامون به هم آخه :Yahoo (4): 
البته من زبان هفتادو پنج دیگه پایینتر نمیزنم و فیزیکمم شصت به بالاس همیشه
احتمالا تو اعلام نتایج با هم رقابت تنگاتنگی ( :Yahoo (4): ) داشته باشیم
باریکلا که فیزکتو انقد خوب اوردی بالا نسبت به پارسال با وجود اینکه میگی سوتیم دادی 
موفق باشی

----------


## سرندیپیتی

عالیه
انشالا به همون چیزی که میخوای میرسی


من خودم نگران ریاصی فیزیکم از 30 بالاتر نمیزنم 
بقیه درصدام 70 80 هست 

تعویقم نمیدونم 

شنبه که اون اقای بنیامین بلوچی زده بود تجمعه

تو کانال تلگرام هم خبری نیس

ولی خب اگه 2 هفته تعویق میافتاد شاید فیزیکو میتونستم به 40 50 بزسونم حداقل

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ماه قبلی که تاپیک زدی پیش خودم گفتم اینم یکی مثل بقیه بچه ها هست که تا روز کنکور میگه بیا این یه روز رو خوب بخونیم تا کنکور
> ولی انصافا ترکوندی


اینمدلی هستم واقعا :Yahoo (68): اما از نوع مثبتش :Yahoo (99): 
ممنون  :Y (694):  :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خیلی خوبه آزمون جامع هاتو بیشتر کن یه ماه مونده تو این یه ماه خیلی میتونی پیشرفت کنی
> منم هنوز امید وارم به این یه ماه 
> با تلاش شبانه روزی میتونیم به آرزوهامون لبخند بزنیم و به خودمون بگیم دیدی تونستم ☺️


ممنون  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592): آره کل ماه ها یه طرف این یماه یه طرف دیگ میشه توش اوج گرفت یا با کله خورد زمین :Yahoo (77): 
انشاالله ک همگی موفق میشیم و به هدفمون میرسیم :Y (677):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):

----------


## M.javaddd

همینجوری ادامه بده...میترکونیم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چقد شبیهه درصدامون به هم آخه
> البته من زبان هفتادو پنج دیگه پایینتر نمیزنم و فیزیکمم شصت به بالاس همیشه
> احتمالا تو اعلام نتایج با هم رقابت تنگاتنگی () داشته باشیم
> باریکلا که فیزکتو انقد خوب اوردی بالا نسبت به پارسال با وجود اینکه میگی سوتیم دادی 
> موفق باشی


میگم بیا باهم یه کنکور بدیم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
انشاالله ک موفق بشیم :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 
آره مثلا شتاب متوسط خواسته بود سرعت رو بصورت بردار داده بود من بخاطر سریع بودن و بی دقتی ناخودآگاه جمع کردم سرعت هارو جای تفریق :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عالیه
> انشالا به همون چیزی که میخوای میرسی
> 
> 
> من خودم نگران ریاصی فیزیکم از 30 بالاتر نمیزنم 
> بقیه درصدام 70 80 هست 
> 
> تعویقم نمیدونم 
> 
> ...


مرسی گلم و انشاالله همچنین  :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (467): 
واس فیزیک نورهندسی و گرما و پیش2 و مغناطیس و فشار مباحث خوبن و میشه زود جمعشون کرد اگ از الانم بخونی
ریاضی آمار و ماتریس و احتمال و تابع و در صورت خوندن مشتق انتگرال مباحث خوبن و میشه جمع کرد 
فقط اگ مبحث جدید میخونی ک احتمالا مثل من میخونی روزتو دو بخش کن یه قسمت مطلب جدید بخون و یه قسمت مرور و جمع بندی مباحث قبلت باشه ک نگران اونم دیگ نباشی
کاش 3-4 هفته تعویق باشه (اصلا این دو هفته شده خار چشم من انقد زحمت فقط دو هفته)

----------


## Fawzi

ارمیم  :Yahoo (4): 
لنتیم  :Yahoo (4): 
دیگه خودت میدونی این تایم چقدر خفنه  :Yahoo (4): 
از رِشته های فرش میکشونتت به دروازه های عرش :Yahoo (4): )

مبادا این تایمم شیطونی کنی و خودتو درگیر حواشی کنی :Yahoo (4): )
ببین چقد بفکرتم من ؟-.- :Yahoo (4):  

کنترل کن خودتو هانیم  :Yahoo (4):  عشق پزشکیتو به سرانجام مقصود برسون :Yahoo (4):  

یه جم بندی  ارمیا پسند :Yahoo (4): 
به طعم آزمون 
با چاشنی مدیریت زمان !! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 


زرد عمومی هم بر تو واجبه -____- یادت نره :/

تو این مدت فقط تست ..فقط ..
هرجا ایراد داشتی برگرد رو درسنامه ..
متن کتاب زیست و شیمی -.-


فلا همینآ =)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ارمیم 
> لنتیم 
> دیگه خودت میدونی این تایم چقدر خفنه 
> از رِشته های فرش میکشونتت به دروازه های عرش)
> 
> مبادا این تایمم شیطونی کنی و خودتو درگیر حواشی کنی)
> ببین چقد بفکرتم من ؟-.- 
> 
> کنترل کن خودتو هانیم  عشق پزشکیتو به سرانجام مقصود برسون 
> ...


فدات شم فازیم  :Y (477):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (477):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (477): 
مرسی گلم  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (592):  :Y (592): 
آره زرد عمومی...اگ تعویق نباشه روزی دوتاشو باید بزنم تا تموم شن :Yahoo (68): اما ارزششو داره :Yahoo (99): 
مرسی عزیزم....انشاالله ک همگی موفق باشیم :Y (670):  :Y (670):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):

----------


## genzo

> ادبیات 57 
> عربی 64
> دینی78
> زیان 60 
> ریاضی 61
> فیزیک61
> زیست76
> شیمی40
> 
> ...


یه نظر بدین دوستان

----------


## CIAHAT

> فدات شم 
> مرسی 
> آره زبان یجوری ک عربی انرژیمو میگیره اصلا بهش میرسم نه متنو درست حسابی میخونم نه کلا توی خونه زیاد جدی گرفتم...باید بسی روس مانور بدم
> 
> همچنین گلم


سلام
ترتیب دفترچت چیه ؟!

----------


## M.javaddd

> یه نظر بدین دوستان


خیلی خوبه...فراموش نکن هنوز چهار هفته فرصت داری و قطعا میتونی بترکونی...به این درصدا راضی نباش چون توان بالاتر زدن رو داری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> ترتیب دفترچت چیه ؟!


سلام 
عمومیا به ترتیب ...فقط چون برای عربی وقت بیشتری میذارم و واس زبان کمتر آخر سر حدود 5-6 دقیقه اضافی میارم برمیگردم
برای اختصاصی زمین در حد 2-3مین بعد زیست بعد شیمی (اما اگ زیست خسته ام بکنه اول میرم فیزیک بعد شیمی) بعد ریاضی بعد فیزیک

----------


## CIAHAT

> سلام 
> عمومیا به ترتیب ...فقط چون برای عربی وقت بیشتری میذارم و واس زبان کمتر آخر سر حدود 5-6 دقیقه اضافی میارم برمیگردم
> برای اختصاصی زمین در حد 2-3مین بعد زیست بعد شیمی (اما اگ زیست خسته ام بکنه اول میرم فیزیک بعد شیمی) بعد ریاضی بعد فیزیک



منم دارم 3روز یکبار میزنم ولی همه درسارو ب ترتیب درفترچه میزنم (زمین نمیزنم :Yahoo (4):  ) 
پارسال ریاضی ضعیف بودم امسال کار کردم برای درصدای بالا ... همیشه دلم میخاد بالای 85 بزنم اینه که روی سوالا وقت میزارم برای زیست خسته میشم  :Yahoo (39):  از طرفی تاحالا تو این 2سال ترتیب دفترجه رو عوض نکردم و نمیخام همچین ریسکی رو قبول کنم.
شما یا دیگران مشکل من رو نداشتید تاحالا :Yahoo (35): 

پ.ن : برای ریاضی از درسای دیگه نمیزنما ! تو همون تایم عادی 40-45 دقیقه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منم دارم 3روز یکبار میزنم ولی همه درسارو ب ترتیب درفترچه میزنم (زمین نمیزنم ) 
> پارسال ریاضی ضعیف بودم امسال کار کردم برای درصدای بالا ... همیشه دلم میخاد بالای 85 بزنم اینه که روی سوالا وقت میزارم برای زیست خسته میشم  از طرفی تاحالا تو این 2سال ترتیب دفترجه رو عوض نکردم و نمیخام همچین ریسکی رو قبول کنم.
> شما یا دیگران مشکل من رو نداشتید تاحالا
> 
> پ.ن : برای ریاضی از درسای دیگه نمیزنما ! تو همون تایم عادی 40-45 دقیقه


همین ریاضی رو توی تایم عادی اش میزنی یعنی از بقیه درسا عقب میفتی
زمان ریاضی خیلی زیاده و زمان زیست و شیمی خیلی کم پس اگ شما به هوای ریاضی عالی زیست رو متوسط بزنی بدجور ضرر میکنیا حواست باشه ریاضی توی نیسم ساعت بزن بعد بقیه اگ دست آخر وقت موند برگرد به ریاضی

----------


## ssamank

تعویق میدن؟بدن چقدر میدن؟

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....
> 
> کنکور 95 داخل کشور
> 
> ادبیات.....78.6%
> در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم
> 
> عربی.....86.6%
> معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم
> ...


لعنت بهشون با این کارنامه دادن...این مال97دیگه درسته!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> لعنت بهشون با این کارنامه دادن...این مال97دیگه درسته!!


اون کارنامه عکسه آره

----------


## MehranWilson

اینطور که دوستان نظر میدن احتمالا این انجمن خودش باید رتبه های 1 تا 1000 رو داشته باشه که اولیشم استارتر تاپیکه بقیه هم زیر 1000 میشن ولی نمیدونم بعدش این منفی ها و 600 هزار ها و عدد های ماشین حسابی مثل عدد آووگادرو از کجا میان  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## anis79

> اینطور که دوستان نظر میدن احتمالا این انجمن خودش باید رتبه های 1 تا 1000 رو داشته باشه که اولیشم استارتر تاپیکه بقیه هم زیر 1000 میشن ولی نمیدونم بعدش این منفی ها و 600 هزار ها و عدد های ماشین حسابی مثل عدد آووگادرو از کجا میان


یا کنکور ندادن یا نمیدونن کنکور چیه چخبره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اینطور که دوستان نظر میدن احتمالا این انجمن خودش باید رتبه های 1 تا 1000 رو داشته باشه که اولیشم استارتر تاپیکه بقیه هم زیر 1000 میشن ولی نمیدونم بعدش این منفی ها و 600 هزار ها و عدد های ماشین حسابی مثل عدد آووگادرو از کجا میان


منظورتونو نفهمیدم یعنی درصدای من بد هستن در حد ۶۰۰هزاره یا چی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یا کنکور ندادن یا نمیدونن کنکور چیه چخبره


من هم کنکور دادم هم حتی دانشجو هستم
معنی حرفتونو نفهمیدم

----------


## MehranWilson

> منظورتونو نفهمیدم یعنی درصدای من بد هستن در حد ۶۰۰هزاره یا چی؟


یهو همه میان میگن ما زیست شصت زدیم بعد درصدشو میبینی -۲ هست

----------


## Ali jk

> من هم کنکور دادم هم حتی دانشجو هستم
> معنی حرفتونو نفهمیدم


هم ايني ك رپ زدي
هم بالايي
جز كسايي تو انجمن هستن ك اونايي ك درس ميخونن و تخريب ميكنن و مسخره ميكنن
 دليلش و نميدونم
شايد ب اين خاطر ك ميخان جاي تو و امثال تو باشن و نميتونن و اينجوري ميكنن

از حاشيه ميام بيرون
باتوجه ب رتبه اي ك داشتي
از پزشكي پرديس قبول ميشدي!!!
ولي معلومه سراسري ميخاي
نميدونم سه روز ي بار ها رو چيكار كردي
ولي ٣ تا چيز تا كنكور يادت نره:
١- اون سوالايي ك غلط زدي و دوباره نكاتش و بررسي كني(پروژه رو ميگم)
٢- زيست و درساي مهم و فرارش و دوباره مرور كني
٣- ي نگاه ب فرمولاي فيزيك بندازي(منم ك پارسال كنكور داشتم.ضعيف بودم چون)
فك نكنم بيشتر از يه هفته هم وقت بگيرن

و ي چيزي و هم يادت نره: هدف از پروژه عادت كردن ب جو كنكوره.. نه سنجش
چون اكثر سوالا رو قبلا ديدي و اكثرش و حفظي

و
فك كنم ب كوري چشم بعضي حسودان.. امسال زير هزار ميشي و ب چيزي ك ميخاي ايشالا ميرسي

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هم ايني ك رپ زدي
> هم بالايي
> جز كسايي تو انجمن هستن ك اونايي ك درس ميخونن و تخريب ميكنن و مسخره ميكنن
>  دليلش و نميدونم
> شايد ب اين خاطر ك ميخان جاي تو و امثال تو باشن و نميتونن و اينجوري ميكنن
> 
> از حاشيه ميام بيرون
> باتوجه ب رتبه اي ك داشتي
> از پزشكي پرديس قبول ميشدي!!!
> ...


سلام
خیلیییی ممنون  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (766):  :Y (766): 
آره هدفم پزشکی سراسریه هرجا ک شد....شهریه پردیس با این وضع نامعلوم آینده تجربی و اقتصاد یکم ریسک و واس خانوادمم سختشون میشه
خیلیییی ممنون....بخصوص زیست ک من کلیات قشنگ یادمه مفاهیم اما حفظیات از چیزای خیلی ریز میاد میبینم همش دو به شکم :Yahoo (68): 
انشاالله ک موفق باشیم  :Y (559):  :Y (559):  :Y (559):

----------


## stanlee

> خب امروز سه روز یکبار قلم چی بود در شرایط کاملا کنکوری سر ساعت مقرر.......فقط چون عصر بود واس فیزیک و شیمی واقعا انرژیم تموم شد و از درصدای شاهکارم مشخصه......5هفته هم کلا از درس دور بودم به لطف تنبلی و تعویق و ....
> 
> کنکور 95 داخل کشور
> 
> ادبیات.....78.6%
> در کل از همه ی مباحث زدم
> 
> عربی.....86.6%
> معلوم مجهول و اعلال حذفه......بعضی ترجمه هارو گیر میکنم هی با شک و زمان زیاد جواب میدم
> ...


من در عجبم چرا با این رتبه موندی ؟ به نظرت امسال بهتری؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من در عجبم چرا با این رتبه موندی ؟ به نظرت امسال بهتری؟


نموندم انتخاب رشته کردم و مرخصی گرفتم 
نه همونم تقریبا فوقش یذره بهتر  :Yahoo (68):  اما درستش میکنم

----------


## Insidee

> نموندم انتخاب رشته کردم و مرخصی گرفتم 
> نه همونم تقریبا فوقش یذره بهتر  اما درستش میکنم


حالا خود دانی سعی کن تعداد ازمون های جامع رو بیشتر کنی از موسسات هم بزنی در کنارش مثلا روزی برا هر درس دو سه دوره جامع بزنی  بهتره چون رو مطالب تسلط داری
با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما 
به این افراد حاشیه هم توجه نکن یه تاپیک از طرف خوندم نوشته بود من زیست رو روکاغذ تمرین کنم بهتر نیست :/

----------

